# Pain Management



## thomson_theresa@yahoo.com (May 28, 2010)

I have been getting denials forever from Medicaid for the code 64405 below is example:

Does anyone know if they even pay the codes together out billing software is not giving me edits??

99203 25
64405 50
64450 59


----------



## rkmcoder (May 28, 2010)

What has Medicaid told you?


----------



## thomson_theresa@yahoo.com (May 28, 2010)

That it doesnt like the Modifier but even if i take it off and change still nothing


----------



## sbicknell (May 28, 2010)

Have you already tried separating the 64405 and using -RT and -LT?


----------



## dmrussell (Jun 15, 2010)

I know that KY MCD will pay like this:
99203 25
64405 2 units
64450 59


----------



## nan.coder (Sep 20, 2016)

Good Tuesday afternoon, 

WPS Medicare J5 considers 64450 to be not medically necessary.  See their LCD L35222. 

Nancy Boyle, CPC
AAPC St Louis West Chaper


----------

